# we have a new camera. - Photos



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Its a Canon PowerShot A3100 IS, and I love it!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love yr pictures!.Beautifu dogsl!.
As for the chuckit,TOLD YOU,SO!!!.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

yea yea yea... I should have listened to you over several things...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures and beautiful dogs.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Some pictures from this morning. 
Nina is trying to bait Lindsey to come down the steps for a race.. 



















Once Lindsey is down off the steps, let the stalking and chase games begin.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs!!! I love borzois!!! More pics!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank You! I am trying but its honestly done nothing but rain since we got the new camera. I will try to get some more pictures on their afternoon run. 
I love the camera, as so much better to capture the action without blurring the picture.

Here are two from the the other day. 

Caption " does my butt look big?" 










Caption "Oh pluh-eeze..." 










Caption " Yes???..." ( with her snowy white coat, she gleams in the sunlight..)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love your dogs. They are gorgeous.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Some more pictures from this morning. 

_" Throw the ball Mom.." _
_







_

_"no Lindsey- we are playing 'bone'" _

_







_

_







_

_"In a land, far, far away..." _
_







_


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is one of Nina.. My dogs really do not care for warmer weather, but I think she is uh.. well?  










Hard to believe she is still a baby of a year old..


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

They are gorgeous! I love borzois and get excited when I see a particular couple that walks their two by the river at my place. I always drag Ranger over so I can say hello and ask them about their dogs. They probably think I'm crazy...

(Sidenote - I do not drag Ranger over so HE can say hello to the dogs. He sits while I chat and gives them their space. I don't want to be one those "oh my dog HAS to say hi to every other dog!" kind of person.)


----------

